
Apple iSight - bluedino
http://www.minimallyminimal.com/blog/apple-isight
======
brudgers
This is the sort of design Apple could execute before it became so successful
it started believing its own bullshit. It's a design that embodies the joy the
designer had designing it. It's not relying on marketing collateral convincing
we rubes that it is magical. It's not relying on holding all our photos
hostage or our faith in the sunk cost fallacy when it comes to all those apps.

It is a product that directly competes on design and aesthetics. Not corporate
strategy.

~~~
Esau
Has it occurred to you that maybe it is your perception of Apple that has
changed, and not the company? Because Apple has always had a corporate
strategy.

~~~
brudgers
My perception of Apple has changed. In my previous perception I never would
have written anything positive about it. And at the time the device came out
or was on the market I would have harped on its pomposity via aesthetics...and
it's still their.

But this is the sort of design that gets executed when a portfolio still
matters. It just does what it does and isn't about corporate synergies in the
cloud or lock-in subscriptions or users making naked pictures of themselves
type activities. It's not different for the sake of just being
different...lens specs are printed on the lens because it is a lens and
printing specs on the lens is useful...and so it wasn't up for debate by a
marketing committee who don't know or care about lenses.

------
st3fan
I remember getting one of these at WWDC 2003. That was a nice surprise.
Wonderful design.

